# Jerky / kippered beef recipes?



## jfcarey99 (Feb 21, 2016)

Would like to here success stories on homemade jerky or kippered beef.
How to and recipes please


----------



## jmoritz (Feb 27, 2016)

Homemade jerky recipie
Everyone who tries this says its some of the best they've ate, and my kids turn their nose at anything store bought. It's a little spicy but not over the top. 

4 lbs meat sliced 1/8" make sure to trim ALL fat off. 
16 oz Dales steak seasoning (if you can't find dales you can use soy in a pinch)
4oz liquid smoke
3 tbsp Greek seasoning
1 tbsp crushed red pepper
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp onion powder
1 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp salt
1 tbsp Worcester sauce 
1 tbsp Louisiana hot sauce 
3 tbsp bbq sauce or teriyaki sauce 

Merrinade at least 1/2 hour to 24 hours 
I dehydrate mine instead of smoke, but I leave it in for about 5 hours at 160.  
You have to watch it about every 30 min towards the end.  Once it feels like you want it pull it off, if it's starting to look dry, get it off or you'll need more beer to get it down!  
By the way I do this with all deer, but beef is the same. 
Enjoy


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2016)

Here you go...10,000+ Posts of great Jerky Recipe, procedures, problems and pitfalls...JJ
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/131/making-jerky


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 27, 2016)

Jmoritz said:


> Homemade jerky recipie
> Everyone who tries this says its some of the best they've ate, and my kids turn their nose at anything store bought. It's a little spicy but not over the top.
> 
> 4 lbs meat sliced 1/8" make sure to trim ALL fat off.
> ...


That is a good mix of spices you have there...looks like it is a good mix.


----------

